# LED .5 gallon shrimp bowl



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

cool
i'd say make it run more and have it get overgrown first before adding shrimp, but thats just to be very safe.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm taking my time with it. So far so good though, the led seems to be working really well. It's a pretty right throw though so I had to move the lamp back some. I have a 3watt led with candelabra base on it's way so I can make the whole thing look cleaner.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

That lamp looks like the death ray that will go on my moon base, very nice. lol


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

So this is pretty much my wife's bowl as she does all the maintenance. As such all credit goes to her. It has 4 orange neocaridina shrimp which don't want to reproduce. I had fungus issues at one point and had to salt dip them on a couple different occasions so that may be the reason.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

The plants are definitely growing in quite nicely.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

as long as there are males and saddled females in there, they will reproduce eventually. It can take a while. mine sometimes take a 2-3 month pause before i see berried females running around again. I keep Yellows in mine. Do your Orange sakuras stand out well in this bowl or do they blend into the plants and scape? i can't tell from the photo.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

The color of these oranges is pretty weak so they tend to blend with the sand. They do stand out nicely against the wood. The biggest gripe with this tank is the bowl is a very thick glass and it muddies the image.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice bowl!


----------

